# Weight loss//Teeth?



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Chester, my 7 year old alpine has lost weight this spring. For those of you who know him, he was rather chunky and I have been working to slim him down. My concern arose, when he lacked energy two weeks ago on an easy six mile hike. My guys walk every day and hike several miles often, so an easy six miles should have been nothing. 

This year's hay has not been as good looking as the hay I usually get from the same field. My vet suggested supplementing for a few weeks with alfalfa pellets. Chester's been enjoying two cups/day which has slowed the weight loss, but he hasn't regained any weight. Feeding alfalfa makes me a little nervous about stones.

About three days ago, I noticed his lower chin had foamy saliva on it after he had been chewing a while so I felt his molars (not an easy task) and they felt rather sharp and pointy. We have an appt at WSU to check and possibly grind his teeth but I am concerned about sedation. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. alida


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Have WSU take a blood sample while he is there to test for Johnes Disease. .......Just a thought. The symptoms sound like its plausable.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

this could be so many things it is hard to say.
It could be poor nutrition 
there may be a grass seed stuck in his jaw
if he had a diarrhea i would suspect Hounds tong poisoning.
there just too many things it could be to give you good advice.


----------

